

Shot in the arm for WP7 - dsdirect
http://www.webjives.org/shot-in-the-arm-for-wp7

======
SlipperySlope
Shot in the head, more like it. IDC has this prediction _wrong_.

The Nokia deal will kill Microsoft relationships with every other
manufacturer. Won't Apple outsell Nokia in smartphones?

